# [filesystem] Récupération d'urgence et co...rie

## Thoma HAUC

Bonsoir,

Suite à des signes de faiblesse de mon vieux disque dur, j'ai transféré son contenu vers un tout neuf de 2To.

Malheureusement, dans la précipitation, j'ai loupé un message et n'ai pas vu que le nouveau disque dur utilise des secteurs de 4ko.

Bien évidemment, le vieux disque a lâché et je ne peux pas recommencer toute l'opération en sélectionnant la bonne taille de secteur.

La perte de performance dû à cette erreur est terrifiante (le nouveau disque est plus lent que l'ancien).

Mes données importantes sont sauvegardés par ailleurs mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie de tout réinstaller.

Existe-t-il une solution sans tout repartionner, reformater et transférer?

D'avance merci.

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Fri Mar 22, 2013 8:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Solution quick&gruik: Tout dépend du volume de tes données. Si tu peux jouer sur le fait de créer une 2e partition à la suite de celle déjà existante (quitte à la réduire), y mettre tes données, ensuite refaire la 1ere partition en la réalignant etc, et tout y remettre...

----------

## guilc

Effectivement, sans reformater, rien n'est possible. Mais cela n'oblige pas à tout réinstaller, il suffit de bouger les données (sans perte des droits => rsync -a par exemple, ou tar), puis recréer la partition comme il faut puis de remettre les données dessus !

Attention, opération depuis un livecd hein  :Wink: 

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

